# Now I have a big decision to make



## ben14826 (May 15, 2007)

I received a call this morning from a local tree service that I put an application in at a couple months ago. They are a really good, ISA certified, experienced company with a handful of employees. I want the job so that I can learn the ropes of the tree service industry....BUT I have a problem. About a month ago after not hearing from these guys for a month, I went looking elsewhere. I contacted a guy that does custom crop harvesting in our area and asked him fora job. He is willing to take me on for the summer and pay me to drive dump truck with a class A permit, so that I can use his truck after the summer to take the cdl road test and get my license. I have already told him that I will be helping him this summer and he is friends with my Dad and has done favors for me before. I really don't know which direction I should go here. I fear that I may not have the oppurtunity to get my cdl if I don't take him up on this generous offer, and I also fear that I may never get another oppurtunity around this area with such a qualified, high class company that does tree work.:help: :help: :help: I really don't know what to do with this one. I appreciate any input you have on the matter. Thanx, Ben


----------



## Sprig (May 15, 2007)

Talk to your dad, and then dad's friend and ask him what he'd do. Maybe he would part with you and still let you get yur time in on the truck too, you will never know unless you ask.......but, you have already commited to one thing too.

Or flip a coin. 



Serge

q edit, does the tree co. have trucks you can get certified on too?


----------



## clearance (May 15, 2007)

The guy his your dads friend, you gave your word. Go and work for him, you can get a job for a tree service later.


----------



## hanniedog (May 15, 2007)

Since you already committed to the custom cutter stick with it. Then go to the tree service and explain the situation. Most people put allot of stock in a person keeping their word. The tree service might keep you in mind to work at a later date. Either way good luck.


----------



## hornett22 (May 15, 2007)

*i agree,you gave your word,keep it.*

their fault for waiting so long.they may have had their reasons and i am sure i know what they are but you can't wait around on company snails.

there will be plenty of tree companies and your resume only improves with more CDL endorsments.


----------



## begleytree (May 15, 2007)

clearance said:


> The guy his your dads friend, you gave your word. Go and work for him, you can get a job for a tree service later.



yup. at the end of the day after everything is evened out, all a man has in life is his word. you gave it already. I understand the difficulty between the thing you want to do and the thing you said you'd do, but the choice is clear. besides, there will always be plenty of brush to drag and wood to hump next year too.
-Ralph


----------



## ben14826 (May 17, 2007)

Thanx so much everyone, I really appreciate it. I will be keeping with my word and driving truck this summer... and I don't feel bad about the decision t'all. Thanx again.


----------



## Burvol (May 17, 2007)

Keeping your word is good, but you also have to consider that you are an employee, helping someone make money. People in my family and our friends only want the best for all of us, including respecting some ones's aspirations. I have left jobs in the past for more responsibilty elsewhere. You have to look out after your own heart some times too. You do not want to end up working somewhere that does not have your interest. You have to give your employer all you have. If he is your friend he should respect your goals and support your decision to take a job that is all you have wanted. Besides, if you had to wait a long time to get a call from the other place, who knows how many guys are chomping at the bit for work, I doubt your friend would have trouble replacing help. Just two bits I threw out. I totally understand keeping your word though.


----------



## Justice (May 18, 2007)

Well from my experience getting a ground job, or a new climber job is easy.. because they work you hard and you get little pay. If the tree company was up front with you they would have called you long ago and said "we have nothing now, but in a month (or whatever) we will call. 

IMO you would be better off KEEPING YOU WORD over everything, and then taking some climbing classes and getting your CDL, and studying and taking your ISA test. The tree guy will probably lay you off in the winter anyway. Next spring you could be much more marketable and get the respect and the job you are looking for.


----------



## ben14826 (May 18, 2007)

Justice said:


> Well from my experience getting a ground job, or a new climber job is easy.. because they work you hard and you get little pay. If the tree company was up front with you they would have called you long ago and said "we have nothing now, but in a month (or whatever) we will call.
> 
> IMO you would be better off KEEPING YOU WORD over everything, and then taking some climbing classes and getting your CDL, and studying and taking your ISA test. The tree guy will probably lay you off in the winter anyway. Next spring you could be much more marketable and get the respect and the job you are looking for.



Wow, well said, thanx a lot!


----------



## rb_in_va (May 18, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> Since you already committed to the custom cutter stick with it. Then go to the tree service and explain the situation. Most people put allot of stock in a person keeping their word. The tree service might keep you in mind to work at a later date. Either way good luck.



That is what I would do. They will probably still need you after the truck driving job is over.


----------

